
The TRON Developer Hub - ArtWomb
https://developers.tron.network/
======
ilaksh
Sounds great. The problem is that the best systems rarely win. Everything
seems to be a popularity contest rather than merit based to me.

So to get market share with Ethereum and such that seem much more popular, you
might need heroic marketing success. I would even consider something sleazy
like beating SpankChain in terms of usage. Which might not be very hard
considering that there were a grand total of two cam girls live on there last
time I checked. Not that I check those sites often or anything.

